# Zoloft and increased constipation?



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't know if it's coincidence or not, but since starting Zoloft a few days ago and a very small dose, I've been much more constipated than usual (and that's pretty bad)







For the 1st time, even using laxatives and enemas I have had no bm at all since taking Zoloft.Could it have that effect after only a few days on the drug? I am generally very sensitive to meds, so I'm wondering if this could be a possiblity and if it has happend with anyone else taking a new antidepressant?







Hope someone can help, I'm real confused and scared. I can get pretty sick when I don't go for this long and am so concerned about the pain too.


----------



## zorah2 (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm a newbie here reading hungrily and trying to catch up with information. I'm just so amazed that this site exists and that people are so wonderful.I think if you are very sensitive to meds, there is always a possibility that you are having some side effect from the Zoloft - especially in the first weeks. However, this med is advertised as contributing to diarrhea as one of the side effects, while others (Paxil) are said to cause constipation. Responses are individual, so you may be an exception to the statistically based reports of side effects.I believe some side effects are stronger in the first few weeks, then taper off. Others remain. The difficulty with this group of antidepressants is taking one long enough to determine whether it works for you while putting up with the side effects before it "kicks in," if it is going to at all. So you have a dual challenge.How low is the dose? Are you taking anything else with it - to "boost" it or to help you sleep? abfab


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Cannot tolerate Zoloft another day. Much more increased gas and constipation. Really scared. I am exeptionally sensitive to meds though, so I shouldn't be surprised.I know the symptoms may decrease in a week or so, but meantime I can't eat because pressure and trapped gas and pain is so bad ... can't hold out a whole week with such bad symtoms.Haven't made any other changes to my diet or routine or added any new drugs.Wow, Zoloft was never this bad before.I've been taking Klonopin for years, but it makes me real tired and then the pain gets worse. Antianxiety meds or sleeping pills like Ambien don't work because of the pain. I'm trying to gradually cut down on Klonopin. Meds are a killer for IBS


----------



## zorah2 (Mar 10, 2002)

Sorry metooo. Sounds like you've taken Zoloft before. One thing is for certain. Things keep changing. Zoloft probably isn't worth suffering for that much to stay with it in such distress. We should zip over to the anti-depressant discussion group for ideas. There's a lot of experience there.abfab


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Abfab,Thanks so much for your support and understanding. I was feeling so guilty about not being able to tolerate Zoloft and was hoping it could perhaps helps to decrease the pain messages between the brain and stomach. I was also glad to hear that it could sometimes help with constipation as a fairly common side-effect is supposed to be loose stools and diarrhea.I was very shocked after taking it, even at a low dose, how bloated I became and gas became literally impossible to get rid of even with yoga which often helps. I stopped taking it yesterday, and guess what, the bloating has gone down and the gas situation is back to how it was.You are right, it is not worth suffering more, also I have taken it in the past before I got IBS, but in those days nothing bothered my stomach ... however it didn't help with depression in the past even though I was taking 200mg ...and even then, in the good old days I never got any sign or form of diarrhea or loose stools.Thanks so much for suggesting the forum on antidepressants ... I never thought of it and forgot that it even exists. I will go check it out right now.Thanks a ton for the info.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it could be that zoloft is initially very constipating but his wears off when your body adjusts.tom


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

metoo, Have you tried change of diet. Everytime I eat white bread I get bound up,







(or tings made of white flour) I have switched to sprouted bread and it makes a difference for me. that and fruit juice and lots of water.







Not eating at all fouls up my system and cause me to become C.







I used Zoloft for about 2 months and it didn't change a thing that I could seee.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Now I don't feel so bad about Zoloft knowing I'm not the only one that doesn't have any relief of constipation.I don't eat any grains, wheat or starch at all, not even sprouted bread. Any and all starches make the pain and constipation much worse. There are so many foods I now have to avoid (and to think that just over 3 years ago I could eat anything and everything) It's now getting real scary. Dairy is another, and now proteins are starting to bother me big time. I'm not left with much more other than overcooked veggies and fruit and that hurts too. Sugar in all forms is another thing that causes so much gas for me and therefore more pain, bloating and constipation.If only we didn't have to eat ....!I have to find an answer somewhere, somehow!Thanks again for your help.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

metoo, i also have some concerns about ending up avoiding everything and sometimes think I would be better off just going back to eating everything.tom


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Tom,Tried that aproach, sounded soo good to me, but landed up in the ER twice. So I guess that's not the answer ... there must be another alternative!I surely hope so!


----------

